# tren oil colours???? dark tren good? light tren underdosed?



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

as above how true is this? :confused1:


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

tren will oxidise when heated past its melting point

the more heat the more it will oxidise = the darker it will go

tren should be a light brown colour ,this shows its been melted to the exact melting point or just above as doing this will stop any dammage to the hormone itself ,very dark tren is an indication that too much heat has been added and in turn can result in a dammaged hormone leading to underdosed gear


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i always thought the oxidation and changing of colour was from the cooling process and how much air its exposed to during it?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> i always thought the oxidation and changing of colour was from the cooling process and how much air its exposed to during it?


nope its from the heating process mate

you whack a pile of tren in very hot oil its going to go very dark brown ,you add tren to cold oil and heat slowly to the correct melting point you will get a nice undammaged light brown/orange tren ...not a dark treakle looking one.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

so what about very light tren mate?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Considering that they use to give this to cows i would say its a great med :thumb: The Pc Tren has a very light brown color & let me tell you it freakin works lol


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

ethan2009 said:


> so what about very light tren mate?


also can depend on quality of raws

if you google "trenbolone" look at all the different types of coulers mate ,there are bloody loads rageing from light brown to very dark brown to even red/orange ,carriers and solvents will have an effect on couler too so i cant really give a definate answer of different coulers all i can tell is that from my experance with makeing tren the more heat added the darker it will go.


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

apple said:


> tren will oxidise when heated past its melting point
> 
> the more heat the more it will oxidise = the darker it will go
> 
> tren should be a light brown colour ,this shows its been melted to the exact melting point or just above as doing this will stop any dammage to the hormone itself ,very dark tren is an indication that too much heat has been added and in turn can result in a dammaged hormone leading to underdosed gear


Same with deca?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> Same with deca?


no mate deca will not oxidise ...only tren ...deca should be the same couler as any other compounds as tren is the only compound that oxidises .....when have you ever seen deca looking like tren?


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

apple said:


> no mate deca will not oxidise ...only tren ...deca should be the same couler as any other compounds as tren is the only compound that oxidises .....when have you ever seen deca looking like tren?


ive had light and darkish deca. google deca on images and some light some dark. al put it down to raws then


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Jonsey911 said:


> ive had light and darkish deca. google deca on images and some light some dark. al put it down to raws then


and carrier mate

use eo and the final product will be clear

use gso oil and the final product will be yellow/dark/ect


----------



## Jonsey911 (Jan 1, 2012)

apple said:


> and carrier mate
> 
> use eo and the final product will be clear
> 
> use gso oil and the final product will be yellow/dark/ect


so wouldnt dark tren be the same? raws and carrier. imo raws and carriers are going to make alot more difference than temp when labs cook all day everyday


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Someone Please correct me if i'm wrong but SURELY all Tren would be cooked in a clear carrier so its clear to the naked eye when it's about looking ready to pull the plug...?


----------



## mmichael (Dec 7, 2014)

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> Someone Please correct me if i'm wrong but SURELY all Tren would be cooked in a clear carrier so its clear to the naked eye when it's about looking ready to pull the plug...?


 Old thread 2012. I don't get what ur saying? Are u asking if tren is clear? It's always orange/red/light brown colors..

I read the above and he says various colors represent high or weak dosage depending if it's cooked proper or not damaging the hormones in his first part, then later on he says color also depends on the oil carrier ects...? so honestly there is no way to tell lol..just trust ur source tbh


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Right let's put this to bed. Tren colour means f**k all*. Nothing. *Tren can vary from light yellow to dark rust/red.

Tren raws are the biggest factor in the finished colour. Sometimes raws make a light yellow, sometimes an orange. Again, no relation to purity. The second most important factor is the carrier oilused. groundnut or sunflower oil will give the lightest finished, a grape seed oil will Be slightly darker, and cold pressed rapeseed will give a very deep orange rust.

Heat and 'oxidisation' isn't a factor. Pretty certain it's a myth. Yes excessive heat will degrade trenbolone, I'm yet to see any evidence of it changing its pigment like a fu**ing chameleon. Dosage yes will play a part. 50mg per ml will be lighter than 150mg per ml. But that can only be used as an indication of strength if it's the same batch of raws and the same carrier oil used. Which you would never know.

And methyl tren solution is crystal clear.


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Right let's put this to bed. Tren colour means f**k all*. Nothing. *Tren can vary from light yellow to dark rust/red.
> 
> Tren raws are the biggest factor in the finished colour. Sometimes raws make a light yellow, sometimes an orange. Again, no relation to purity. The second most important factor is the carrier oilused. groundnut or sunflower oil will give the lightest finished, a grape seed oil will Be slightly darker, and cold pressed rapeseed will give a very deep orange rust.
> 
> ...


 Had Methyl tren from Appollo labs and it was dark, also had tren base @50mg/ml (in very thin oil not water like the Alpha Pharma ones) and that s**t was almost treacle coloured and stank the fu**ing house out haha! Very potent stuff, just a bit pippy and ED injections wasn't very nice either


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> Had Methyl tren from Appollo labs and it was dark, also had tren base @50mg/ml (in very thin oil not water like the Alpha Pharma ones) and that s**t was almost treacle coloured and stank the fu**ing house out haha! Very potent stuff, just a bit pippy and ED injections wasn't very nice either


 Probably that guiacol (wrong spelling) stuff they use with tren/test base. That stuff stinks and you can actually taste it after injecting.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Dark vs light means nothing other than they crap at cooking


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> Had Methyl tren from Appollo labs and it was dark, also had tren base @50mg/ml (in very thin oil not water like the Alpha Pharma ones) and that s**t was almost treacle coloured and stank the fu**ing house out haha! Very potent stuff, just a bit pippy and ED injections wasn't very nice either


 Their dbol was also red, but dbol is a white powder which clears in solution. Colouring agents


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Fuzz Lightyear said:


> Had Methyl tren from Appollo labs and it was dark, also had tren base @50mg/ml (in very thin oil not water like the Alpha Pharma ones) and that s**t was almost treacle coloured and stank the fu**ing house out haha! Very potent stuff, just a bit pippy and ED injections wasn't very nice either


 I think I tried that :thumb


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Their dbol was also red, but dbol is a white powder which clears in solution. Colouring agents


 Had they're red Dbol too mate, must have been fire because at 40mg a day (2 at wake and 2 roughly mid day/hourbefore workout) and i was twitching like a little bitch in well under a week!

I'v kept the gains Really well from the test/tren Base and i'm eating dirty as hell now and hardly training so Big thumbs up

View attachment IMG_2194.JPG


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

sen said:


> Probably that guiacol (wrong spelling) stuff they use with tren/test base. That stuff stinks and you can actually taste it after injecting.


 That's the stuff mate, the oil was that thin that when i took one vial out my suitcase it had actually started leeking out the top because it had been laid on it's side (obviously) lucky for me it was barely what gets left in a syringe after usage


----------

